# My Seaview Observation Interior



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

*Seaview Observation Interior - Update*

I’m just now getting to put some serious time in to the construction of my Moebius Seaview. I decided that I was only going to do the observation area in the nose and build the interior with the crash doors closed.

I created the art for labels in Photoshop for the control panels, computers, chart table, and crash doors and printed them to photo paper, the original kit detail was removed in those areas. The overhead beams, railings, and furniture are all photoetched brass by ParaGrafix. Each chair is made up of 3 tiny pieces which need to be assembled.

Now, on to finishing the hull which is pretty far along.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

All I can say is WOW!
Excellent work!...I love the way your decals came out.

Steve


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Great stuff...I have a feeling I'm going to be starting over from scratch on my interior...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

VERY nice!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Looks Great!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Very nice work.....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Cloudminder (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:Beautiful Job:thumbsup:


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys!

Here’s a couple more shots taken before the beams were put in.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Awesomely impressive! I am glad to see this version of the interior. I thought about doing it this way myself, but I want to see more in mine.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

great work,and I love the stand!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That looks fantastic! Wow!


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

falcon49xxx said:


> great work,and I love the stand!


Thanks!

The stand is reminiscent of what a company called Icons did some years back for their replicas. I drew up a plan of what I wanted and passed to a plastics manufacturer that does cases and custom work I've worked with in the past.

Here’s a better shot.


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Paulbo said:


> That looks fantastic! Wow!


Thanks!

Your parts really made it!


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice. And this is a real help as I start on my interior. I've recently watched all the episodes from season two on DVD and your work is spot on. I also like that it has a clean, uncluttered look.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Great looking interior ! The stand is awesome too ! You don't mention lighting it, is it lit ?


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Trekkriffic said:


> Great looking interior ! The stand is awesome too ! You don't mention lighting it, is it lit ?


Thanks!

It will be lit, that's next on the list of things to do, everything has been left open so I can run the wires. I'm going to use the diving bell hatch as the battery door.


----------



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

Aggggghhhhh! Photo bucket is blocked at work.:drunk: Gotta wait till I get home. I am painting mine right now. MP


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Ooooh.So pretty.Fantastic job.:thumbsup:


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

PF Flyer said:


> Nice. And this is a real help as I start on my interior. I've recently watched all the episodes from season two on DVD and your work is spot on. I also like that it has a clean, uncluttered look.


Thanks! 

Before I started the interior I watched season two and screen grabed everything I thought I would need.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I grabbed from season 2 and 3. The fun part is to sort out the need shots. A little here, a little there.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

STUNNING! Very well executed! BRAVO! :thumbsup:


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Excellent eye for detail. You're the first I've seen to indicate the floor molding/baseboad (?). Not to mention the additional piping along the top of the panels. All in all, an superb job.

Rogue


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

VERY COOL! That's the way to do an interior!


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

RogueJ said:


> Excellent eye for detail. You're the first I've seen to indicate the floor molding/baseboad (?). Not to mention the additional piping along the top of the panels. All in all, an superb job.
> 
> Rogue


Thanks much Rogue!

I was able to find trim tape in a dull silver that was perfect for the baseboard molding. Here's a couple more shots.



















Thanks for everyones comments! I had pretty much walked away from the hobby and had not built anything for myself in over 10 years. Moebius doing these kits really pulled me back in.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I think Moebius has pulled alot of use back in.....:thumbsup: I had not built
a kit in at least 7 years and never did the things that I'm driven to do with
these kits. I'm young again, oh no, there's that damn music again.....


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I've built a few, I just hadn't finished a build with such a sense of happiness/sorrow.
I didn't really want 'em to end.

Very cool work! I hadn't noticed the baseboards 'till now.

Steve


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Moebius Models: When you think you're out...they pull you back in.


----------



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

Fantastic work. And a very clever way to hide that studio phoney layout of the periscope a couple hundred feet too far forward of the sail.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

GForceSS, they used electronics to project the image from the periscope on the sail, to the periscope in the control room. The raising of the periscope is symbolic, for the captain.


----------



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

Really!? I thought about that as I was building my interior. Did they explain that in an VTTBOTS episode at one time. I always thought it was more Allen trickery. Cool!


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Beautiful work gojira61! Looks like an actual studio prop


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> GForceSS, they used electronics to project the image from the periscope on the sail, to the periscope in the control room. The raising of the periscope is symbolic, for the captain.


As Freud would have said, sometimes a periscope is just a periscope.


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

*My Seaview Observation Interior - Update*

I added a few crew figures to my interior to give it a little life, seemed empty without them. I used the kit figures, really couldn’t find anything else I liked better. 

I’m calling this one done and moving on to the hull.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That is just super, James!

I can't wait to see what you do with the hull!


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Thanks Paul!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Fantastic job! I have enjoyed see it done.


----------



## Rainfollower (Oct 6, 2006)

Looks great!

I've been watching the DVDs up through the start of season 2 and can think of one thing that needs to be added....

... an ashtray for the desk.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

That is the nicest interior I've seen so far! Great work!
I thought about doing the same thing on mine - closing the doors between the control room and the nose as that second season floor plan just makes no sense to me at all. But then I decided to scratch the movie obs nose, as it's my favorite and I really liked the idea of two levels and open hatches and hallways running back deep into the hull. 
I modified figures from old Revell space kits and used chrome graphics arts tape for the baseboards and samples from hardware store wood stain brochures for the walls.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Very nice,indeed! It is a nice change, to the FS Seaview version.


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Rainfollower said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I've been watching the DVDs up through the start of season 2 and can think of one thing that needs to be added....
> 
> ... an ashtray for the desk.


Thanks!

I've been looking for that right bit for the ashtray, the thing is the size of a Fiat rim! They were some serious smokers back then. :lol:

starseeker: Thanks much, you have been a lot of the inspiration for me to go as far as I did with my interior, I’ve been watching all the work you’ve been putting into your build which is just outstanding.

Thanks for everyone's comments! On to the hull and of course some lighting.


----------

